# cockatiel has blocked nostril any ideas?



## mandapie 17

I have a 6 month old male cocatiel named fritz. I notice that just one of his nostrils are blocked. I dont know what to do any ideas.


----------



## Seven11

There's not much I can to help you. However, some of the moderators could. Do you a have a photo of it? That would make it easier for them to help you. When i went the vet he cleared it with a toothpick, that might be one way.


----------



## Infinity

Do not stick a toothpick in his nostril. 

Also, it may just be a little dry skin so do not complicate the issue by sticking stuff in there


----------



## Seven11

I couldn't watch when he did.


----------



## sardonic smile

You can run a hot shower and let him sit in the bathroom (supervised of course!) and get some steam, that may help clear him up a bit. Dont let him stay too long! Take him out right away if he gets too stressed or starts open mouth breathing. Also you can try misting him, make sure the mister you use is new and ONLY gets used for water.


----------



## Guest

Gross! I just found this video online: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpvCsO7HNE

Look at what the vet pulled out of the tiel's nostril at the end of the video. How on earth did it get clogged up in the first place?? I never even knew tiels nostrils could get clogged like that, learn something new everyday 

I would definitely take your bird to the vet ASAP.

PS: I was about to eat my dinner and feel as though I lost my appetite!


----------



## BabyMoo

Some times BabyMoo's looks like it is blocked but then the next day it is gone (only one nostril). It is not red and she is breathing fine so when that happens it is probably just a little something. I'm used to how BabyMoo's is supposed to look and if it is not red I don't worry too much. I noticed that with mine it happens some times after she eats rice. She most clean it out herself. I do recommend calling the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BabyMoo

I watched the video. It made me so nervous watching. Poor tiel!!!! I'm glad they got it out.


----------



## Oni

Mine get blocked from time to time but it makes its own way out in 24-72 hours. As long as it's only one and not showing signs of irritation your bird should be fine x

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93

I would let it be for now. If it doesn't clear up within a few days (most tiels will use their toe nail to pick their own noses) then I would moisten a q-tip with warm water and then wrap the bird in a towel with only its head sticking out. Then use the q-tip to loosen up the blockage.

Using a tooth pick inside the nare can be dangerous because our cockatiels are very squirmy birds. If the bird does not pick its own nare and moistening the blockage does not work then you may schedule a vet appointment so that they can remove the gunk. Some vets will recomment doing a nasal flush. I would say that is a last resort measure! Nasal flushes are very stressful for the birds and they are not easy to watch.


----------



## Renae

Juliet said:


> Gross! I just found this video online: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpvCsO7HNE
> 
> Look at what the vet pulled out of the tiel's nostril at the end of the video. How on earth did it get clogged up in the first place?? I never even knew tiels nostrils could get clogged like that, learn something new everyday
> 
> I would definitely take your bird to the vet ASAP.
> 
> PS: I was about to eat my dinner and feel as though I lost my appetite!


With this video, I don’t understand why the person left if for 1-2 (possibly more) years before taking the Cockatiel to the Avian Vet to have the gunky crap removed, I mean, they obviously knew it was causing difficulties (the Avian Vet mentioned she shouldn’t have any more difficulties) so that is why they took her in, in the end, and 1-2 years later.


----------

